# An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???



## Alexander2781 (27. August 2007)

Hallo Kollegen,

heute hat mich ein Vereinskamerad angerufen, dass an unserem Vereinsgewässer 3 Hölländer ohne Fischereischein und ohne Erlaubnisschein angeln. Als er sie ansprach haben die Holländer gesagt: "Nix verstehen", daraufhin hat er mich angerufen, da ich amtlich bestätigter Fischereiaufseher unseres Vereins bin.
Am Vereinsgewässer angekommen beobachtete ich die "Angler" ein paar Minuten, bevor ich zu ihnen ging.
Ich sagte: "Guten Tag, Fischereikontrolle, könnte ich bitte den Fischereischein und den Erlaubnisschein sehen?" Die "Angler" konnten keinen Fischereischein und keinen Erlaubnisschein vorweisen.
Die Holländer sagten, dass sie es nicht gewusst haben, da man in Holland fast überall ohne Fischereischein und ohne Erlaubnisschein angeln darf. 
Sie befolgten alle meine Anweisungen, ohne Diskussion. Ich habe den Holländern noch gesagt, wo man sich einen Urlauberschein und einen Erlaubnisschein holen kann, das war ihnen aber zu teuer.
Auch machte ich sie darauf aufmerksam, wenn sie noch mal beim Schwarzangeln erwischt werden, dann bekommen sie eine Anzeige. 
Gibt es bei euch auch solche Probleme mit Urlaubern?
Wie hättet ihr reagiert???

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Hast du richtig gemacht, bin zwar kein Aufseher, aber wenn ich einer wäre, hätte ich genauso gehandelt. Du hast da etwas, das nennt man "Fingerspitzengefühl", dass bei manchen Aufsehern, Beamten "und Konsorten" leider oft total nicht vorhanden ist...


----------



## duck_68 (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Hallo Alex,

ich hätte ähnlich reagiert - wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es zurück Nur wenn sie uneinsichtig sind, hätte man andere "Maßnahmen" ergreiffen können.

Martin


----------



## Alexander2781 (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nur wenn sie uneinsichtig sind, hätte man andere "Maßnahmen" ergreiffen können.
> 
> Martin




So sieht's aus!!! :m


----------



## BASS HUNTER (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

gut gemacht! 

hier haben wir andauernd solche Probleme! viele Urlauber denken wenn sie an einem Privatstrand oder Campingplatz wohnen brauchen sie keinen Angelschein! sie bekommen hier von uns eine verwarnung! Dann werden sie Aufgefordert eine Karte zu Kaufen  was hier Pflicht ist, egal ob schon was gefangen wurde oder nicht und die persönlichen daten werden notiert! Sollten sie nochmal erwischt werden bekommen sie eine Anzeige,  dann folgt Bestrafung durch Gericht geldstrafen bis 5000€ und Lebenslanges Angelverbot in Kärnten

  schöne grüsse Markus


----------



## Alexander2781 (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Nachtrag:

Gefangen haben sie nichts!!!


----------



## Gardenfly (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Genau so hätte ich es auch gemacht, solange keiner Dumm kommt würde ich es dabei belassen, da man ja weis welche Bedingungen in Holland gelten.

Schade nur das, auf wenige ausnahmen, es nicht mögich ist das ausländische Urlauber in Deutschland Angelurlaub machen können.


----------



## Dart (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> Die Holländer sagten, dass sie es nicht gewusst haben, da man in Holland fast überall ohne Fischereischein und ohne Erlaubnisschein angeln darf.


Den Gästen aus Holland ist es ganz sicher bewusst das sie überall in Holland einen Erlaubnisschein benötigen, und das Verhalten finde ich eher sehr ungewöhnlich
Du hast super, und vorbildlich reagiert. :m
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Moin,

als "Kollege" hätte ich vermutlich auch nicht anders gehandelt, auch wenn ich das Gefühl nicht los werde, dass die Niederländer Dich "verarschen" (Entschuldigung) wollten, denn natürlich benötigt man in Holland einen Angelschein (Fiskecaart) , den man z.B. auf dem Postamt kaufen kann. 

Eine Prüfung ist nicht erforderlich, um die Karte zu erwerben. Aber ganz aktuell haben die Holländer die Fischereibedingungen in ihren Gewässern  verschärft, weil sie sich dem EG-Recht  anpassen müssen.
*
Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur 
wünscht Karauschenjäger
................................................... *


----------



## Oly (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



> weil sie sich dem EG-Recht anpassen müssen.


 
Ähm ist inzwischen EU 

Greets Oly


----------



## ollidi (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Ich hätte genauso reagiert. Beim ersten Mal immer einen netten Hinweis, was verboten ist und erst im Wiederholungsfall rigoroser vorgehen.


----------



## Laksos (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



ollidi schrieb:


> Ich hätte genauso reagiert. Beim ersten Mal immer einen netten Hinweis, was verboten ist und erst im Wiederholungsfall rigoroser vorgehen.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, denke ich.


----------



## joopie (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Hallo,
die Reaktion fand ich auch gut!
Als langjähriger Hollandangler kann ich die Bemerkung der "Kollegen" allerdings nicht nachvollziehen. Dort gab es noch nie ein freies Angeln. Auch in den einfachsten Formen des Angeln war mindestens die staatliche Visakte oder neuerdings der vispas notwendig.
Übrigens kontrolliert in Holland die Polizei und der Verband sehr rigoros.
Wer beim Fischen ohne Papiere erwischt wird, bekommt "gnadenlos" eine Strafanzeige. Die Tarife vor Gericht liegen so zwischen 150 bis 500 €, je nach Schwere des Falles.
Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass in Holland das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch mitten in der Saison verboten und nur in den niederländischen Medien verbreitet wurde.
Da hagelte es für deutsche Angler, die aus Unwissenheit noch mit dem lebenden Köderfisch angelten, Strafanzeigen. Standardtarif damals 500 Gulden!

Allerdings sollte man ja nicht gleiches mit gleichem vergelten. Dafür verlieren die Holländer zu oft im Fußball gegen Deutschland!(grins)


----------



## Madenbader (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Hm? Auf der einen Seite sind es Holländer|supergri. Nein, natürlich nur Spaß. Von Dir sollte es mehrere Aufseher geben. Jeder hat einen ersten Schuss vor den Bug verdient. Wenn er dann einsichtig ist und daraus lernt kommt er sicherlich gerne wieder, natürlich mit den notwendigen Angelscheinen. Genau so würde ich es gerne in vielen anderen Bereichen sehen.


----------



## marca (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Du hast,meines Erachtens, genau richtig gehandelt!
Aber,joopie,ich war auch schon bei einer Kontrolle in den Niederlanden dabei,bei der ein deutscher Kolege keine gültigen Papiere dabei hatte.
Der niederländische Kontroletti hat ähnlich souverän wie Alex reagiert und es bei einer mündlichen Verwarnung mit Hinweisen auf Erwebmöglichleiten von Angelpapieren belassen.
Musste natürlich sofort mit dem Angeln aufhören,wäre ja auch noch schöner.
Aber wie auch schon gesagt,der Ton macht immer die Musik.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Kann mich,auch ohne Fischereiaufseher zu sein,der Meinung der anderen anschließen.
Ich finde dein Verhalten vorbildlich,obwohl ich auch glaube,dass sie sich ihres Vergehens
bewusst waren.
Solche Menschen braucht die Welt(ich meine dich,nicht die Holländer).
Weiter so,hoffentlich werde ich im Ausland auch mal so ähnlich behandelt!

Gruß Taxidermist


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Hier wär´s eh egal gewesen, weil die Staatsanwaltschaft alle Strafanzeigen "Fischwilderei" nach § 293 STGB, denn nix anderes ist das, wenn man angelt und ist nicht fischereiberechtigt, einstellt, ohne dass vielleicht mal ein Bußgeld dazu kommt.

Was beim Einschreiten von Fischereiaufsehern wichtig ist, das wäre die gemeinsame Absprache, dass auch alle "gleichmäßig" einschreiten und nicht, dass der eine alles "amnestiert" und der andere ohne zu zögern Verstöße sofort zur Anzeige bringt.

Der Grundsatz: "Vor dem Gesetz sind alle gleich" müsste hier auch zur Anwendung kommen. Jeder von uns kann wie auch immer eine Rechtssicherheit verlangen!
*
Immer viel PETRIE
wünscht Karauschenjäger*
........................................


----------



## aal-andy (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



joopie schrieb:


> Wer beim Fischen ohne Papiere erwischt wird, bekommt "gnadenlos" eine Strafanzeige.


 
Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, waren am Wochenende noch dort angeln, und mein Kumpel, der Dämlack, saß mit 2 Ruten an den Maas-Seen und hatte bis auf den Vispas den Rest seiner Papiere, die er aber wirklich besitzt !!, vergessen. Kontrolleur war sehr freundlich aber bestimmend, ihn (und natürlich war meine Session damit auch beendet) aufgefordert die Ruten einzupacken und hat´s nochmal durchgehen lassen. Ich denke auch, dass man als Fischereiaufseher nicht immer sofort den Sheriff raushängen lassen muss (natürlich je nach Reaktion des erwischten Anglers).


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Na, das hier ja auch viel anders, denn wenn man zwar einen Führerschein besitzt, diesen aber nicht mit sich führt, dann ist das bekanntlich auch nicht Fahren ohne Fahrerlaubnis!

So wird´s da auch gewesen sein: Der Kumpel hat dem ndl. Fischereiaufseher glaubhaft versichert, dass er so eine Fisskart besitzt, aber eben zu Hause vergessen hat. Kann man glauben oder nicht, und so hat er sich für den einfachsten Weg entschieden: Aufhören mit Angeln!

*Viel Petrie wünscht
Karauschenjäger
.................................*


----------



## Fischpaule (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Moin Alexander2781

Ich finde deine Reaktion den Anglern gegenüber in diesem konkreten Fall und bei deiner Unsicherheit über die Reglungen in den Niederlanden bzw.der Einsichtigkeit der Angler, ok und hätte auch so reagiert.
Allerdings gibt es für Fischereiaufseher nicht nur Rechte, sondern auch Pflichten und du solltest, gerade gegenüber der Fischereibehörde oder wer auch immer bei euch für die Bestellung der Fischereiaufseher zuständig ist, dieses Vorgehen nicht an die große Glocke hängen, sonst könntest du schnell auf Grund §258a StGB belangt werden.

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Hi Paule,


> ...........sonst könntest du schnell auf Grund §258a StGB belangt werden.


Darauf hab ich schon gewartet*gg*.
Generell die Frage: Gibt es da nicht auch einen Ermessensspielraum?


----------



## Fischpaule (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

@Gunnar
Bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten ja
Bei Straftaten nein

Bei Straftaten ist der Fischereiaufseher vepflichtet eine Anzeige zu erstatten bzw. den Sachverhalt der zuständigen Fischereibehörde zu melden, tut er es nicht, macht er sich, nach dem entsprechen §en Strafbar..

Gruß, der Fischpaule


----------



## Gunnar. (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Ich nehme mal an das in diesem Fall hier eine Straftat vorlag.Oder gibt es dabei in den B-Ländern Unterschiede?


----------



## Fischpaule (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Da gibt es keine Unterschiede in den einzelnen Bundesländern, Straftaten sind im StGB geregelt und dieses gilt bundesweit.

Gruß, der Fischpaule


----------



## Gunnar. (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Danke, alles klar!

Auch wenn ich den Hintergrund verstehe............Schade nur , das wenn mann als FA "Mensch" ist , Gefahr läuft selber eins auf die Mütze zu bekommen.


----------



## Fischpaule (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Danke, alles klar!
> 
> Auch wenn ich den Hintergrund verstehe............Schade nur , das wenn mann als FA "Mensch" ist , Gefahr läuft selber eins auf die Mütze zu bekommen.



Das wird aber jedem klargemacht, der diesen ehrenamtlichen Job übernimmt.
In der Tat hat man aber u.U. Gewissenskonflikte und wie dieser Fall zeigt, sieht die Realität oft anders aus und das ist auch meist gut so.

Gruß, der Fischpaule


----------



## wilhelm (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

|kopfkratHallo.
Es gibt im Strafrecht sogenannte Antragsdelikte ,das heist das die Straftat nur auf Antrag (Anzeige) verfolgt wird.
Soviel ich weiß ist das bei dem oben angegebenen Delikt so.
Also richtig gehandelt und Ermessensspielraum ausgeschöpft.:mWilhelm


----------



## Gunnar. (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



> Das wird aber jedem klargemacht, der diesen ehrenamtlichen Job übernimmt.


Das war einer der Gründe warum ich vor etlichen Jahren dieses "Jobangebot" abgelehnt habe.Heute hätt ich mich evt. anders entschieden.


> .........sieht die Realität oft anders aus und das ist auch meist gut so.


Das sehe ich genauso!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Tja, 

meines Wissens sind Fischereiaufseher nicht Amtssträger im Sinne des § 258a STGB und unterliegen nicht wie beispielsweise Polizeibeamte dem Strafverfolgungszwang.

Obwohl der § 293 STGB ein Offizialdelikt ist und nicht auf Antrag verfolgt wird, gibt es Strafvereitelung im Amt nicht bei Fischereiaufsehern.

Ungeachtet dessen ist es natürlich sinnvoll, bei erwiesener Fischwilderei gem. 293 STGB immer eine Anzeige zu schreiben, schon allein aus Gleichbehandlungsgründen.

Aber der alte Rechtsgrundsatz gilt auch hier: "Im Unrecht gibt es keine Gleichheit!" Danach kann niemand verlangen, weil er selbst einmal angezeigt wurde, dass auch der nächste (Angler) wegen des gleichen Verstoßes angezeigt werden muss.

*Allzeit PETRIE wünscht 
Karauschenjäger
................................*


----------



## wilhelm (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*




*#6Offizialdelikte*

Straftaten, die von Amts wegen und ohne Rücksicht auf den Willen des Verletzten staatlich verfolgen werden. 
Die überwiegende Mehrheit aller Straftaten sind Offizialdelikte. 
Dies liegt daran, dass grundsätzlich allein dem Staat das Recht auf Strafe zusteht. 
Wenn der Staat für sich allein das Recht auf Strafe beansprucht und Selbstjustiz verbietet, muss er dem öffentlichen Interesse an der Verfolgung von Unrecht nachkommen. 
Sobald die Staatsanwaltschaft (oder ihre Hilfsbeamte) Kenntnis von dem Verdacht einer Straftat Kenntnis erlangen, müssen sie ermitteln. 
Unter Offizialdelikte fallen alle Verbrechen und die meisten Vergehen. 

Hallo* Karauschenjäger* du hast wahrscheinlich recht aber ich habe gerade etwas nachgeforscht und oben angeführtes auf der Seite www.rechtslexikon-online.de gefunden.
Und ich denke auch das ein Fischereiaufseher nicht Hilfsbeamter der Staatsanwaltschaft ist.

Also bleibe ich bei Aussage eins und sage gut gemacht und Weitsicht + Mut bewiesen.

:viketri dem Aufseher:vik: und Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Fischpaule (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Der §293 wird in der Tat nur auf Antrag verfolgt (§294),ist aber dennoch der Behörde bzw dem Fischereiausübungsberechtigten zu melden, diese entscheiden dann ob es an die Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeleitet wird bzw. eine Anzeige gestellt wird.

Was den §258a angeht, so trifft er auch auf die Fischereiaufseher zu, da sie amtlich verpflichtet werden, sie haben allerdings nicht die speziellen Rechte eines Vollstreckungsbeamten...

Gruß, der Fischpaule


----------



## wilhelm (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

*§ 294 StGB*
*Strafantrag* 
In den Fällen des § 292 Abs. 1 und des § 293 wird die Tat nur auf Antrag des Verletzten verfolgt, wenn sie von einem Angehörigen oder an einem Ort begangen worden ist, wo der Täter die Jagd oder die Fischerei in beschränktem Umfang ausüben durfte.
*Lieber Fischereiaufseher*, mach dir selbst ein Bild und mein Persönlicher Rat, einfach nicht mehr Nachfragen machen und gut is.

Ich lass es hiermit gut sein mit Anglergruß und viele Fische :vik:Wilhelm:vik:

|evilS.:Immer diese bösen Gesetze|evil:|evil:|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratja Jura sollte man(n) können.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Und *Fischpaule* nicht falsch verstehen ist nicht gegen dich.

Und nochmal Ps.:*Alexander2781 *finste dat jut dat die Bayern schon wieder Meister werden,und wir armen Mönchengladbacher Meister im nicht Gewinnen und nicht aufsteigen?????? Esch net|krach:


----------



## Fischpaule (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Ich habe mich bewust für dieses ehrenamtliche Amt entschieden und bin gegen Anfeindungen immun..:q

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (27. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Nun mische ich mich,unverschämter Weise,zum zweiten mal hier ein,obwohl ja bereits in
der Überschrift ausschließlich Fischereiaufseher angesprochen wurden.Der Vorgang wurde
ja nun bis ins kleinste Detail in seiner rechtlichen Bedeutung zerlegt.
Fischereiaufseher scheint es hier jedenfalls zu Hauf zu geben.
Ich als nicht Rechtsgelehrter,gehe nur von meinem subjektiven Rechtsempfinden aus,
und kann nur wiederholen,das der Mann souverän gehandelt hat und meine Hochachtung
hat.

Grüße an alle(also auch die ohne Jurastudium)  Taxidermist


----------



## aal-andy (28. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Na, das hier ja auch viel anders, denn wenn man zwar einen Führerschein besitzt, diesen aber nicht mit sich führt, dann ist das bekanntlich auch nicht Fahren ohne Fahrerlaubnis!


 
Genau mit diesem Argument ist er dem niederländischem Fischereiaufseher auch gekommen, aber die Gesetzeslage macht dort keinen Unterschied, es wird definitiv gleichwertig behandelt. Erlaubnis nicht dabei = keine Erlaubnis. Es reicht nicht mal aus, den Vispas im Auto zu haben, dieser muss am Mann sein, das ist die definitive Aussage des Fischereiaufsehers, quasi aus erster Hand. Bei einem Führerschein bist Du ja auch offiziell geprüft worden und auch behördlich registriert umd somit kontrollierbar, dass Bußgeld bekommst Du dann für deine Vergeßlichkeit und nicht für die fehlende Fahrerlaubnis.


----------



## Clouserfan (28. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Hallo Alexander!
Das mit dem Fingerspitzengefühl und dem Ermessen bei unserer Tätigkeit ist ne sehr zweischeidige Sache. Aber ich hätte an Deiner Stelle auch so gehandelt. Es ist ein unterschied ob ich einen notorischen Schwarzangler oder einen Vater mit Sohn(welche mal Angeln möchten) erwische. Oder eben Holländer, die mal Probieren wie weit es geht.
Bei einer Anzeige einer Straftat rennst DU! zur Polizei und nicht die Untere Fisch.Beh., und Du bekommst dann die Post vom Staatsanwalt! Meist wird sowieso gegen Auflage eingestellt oder wie in meinem letzten Fall man findet die polizeilich bekannte Person einfach nicht, weil in dem Falle die Bewährung der Person auf dem Spiel steht. In den Fällen von Fischwilderei fragt man auch nach dem entstandenen Schaden. Bei 2 Forellen ca 10 Eur ,kein Kapitalverbrechen, zu viel Arbeit für das soooo überlastete Rechtssystem.
Alles in allem kann Dir keiner die Entscheidung abnehmen und damit auch nicht Streitig machen.
Ich hab schon nen stapel Briefe vom StaA. und mindestens 3mal soviele Leute nur verwarnt und weg geschickt!
Ich finde , Du hast das gut im Griff. Nur weiter so.
Grüße aus Weimar und allzeit Petri Heil.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (28. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Danke, alles klar!
> 
> Auch wenn ich den Hintergrund verstehe............Schade nur , das wenn mann als FA "Mensch" ist , Gefahr läuft selber eins auf die Mütze zu bekommen.


dazu folgendes als fa mensch:wenn ich jemanden anspreche auf sein fehlverhalten und sage es ist besser sie packen ihre sachen ein,und er macht es ohne zu murren dann bin ich nicht dienstlich geworden.antwortet er das geht sie garnichts an,und ich zeige ihn meinen fa ausweis bin ich dienstlich geworden und dann muß ich eine strafanzeige einleiten.soviel zum ermessenspielraum.cu


----------



## maesox (28. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Da soll mal einer sagen Deutschland sei nicht Gast freundlich!!!!!

*Gut gemacht*!! Alles andere wäre in meinen Augen völlig überzogen gewesen,auch wenn ein solcher Anblick ärgerlich ist!


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Oh Gott.

Wenn man sich den Thread durchliest, weiß man daß alle Vorurteile über Deutsche im Ausland wahr sind.

Fischereiaufseher, Paragraphen, Verbote und Gesetzestexte, Anzeige, "Dienstlich werden" (!!!)

Sicher gibt es Regeln und diese Holländer waren gesetzmäßig gesehen im Unrecht. Soweit klar. Was ich hier trotzallem alles so lesen muß ist sowas von "typisch deutsch", daß einem übel wird.

Pachten, einzäunen, eingrenzen, verbieten, untersagen, verklagen. Den Hobby-Polizisten spielen und ein bißchen Autorität raushängen lassen. Und das scheinbar mit Genuß. Da geh ich lieber in Norwegen an der Küste angeln. Da wird man meist herzlich begrüßt und nicht verjagt... Trotzdem behandeln die ihre Fische auch nicht besser oder schlechter als Wir.

man fragt sich, warum das Angeln bei uns im Vergleich mit anderen Ländern so dermaßen unbeliebt ist. Vielleicht liegt es an den ganzen Regeln, 20tausend Scheinen, die man hier braucht und altbackenen Angelvereinen, die jeweils nochmal ihre eigenen Regeln dazu aufstellen.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Hallo Esox 02,



esox02 schrieb:


> dazu folgendes als fa mensch:wenn ich jemanden anspreche auf sein fehlverhalten und sage es ist besser sie packen ihre sachen ein,und er macht es ohne zu murren dann bin ich nicht dienstlich geworden.antwortet er das geht sie garnichts an,und ich zeige ihn meinen fa ausweis bin ich dienstlich geworden und dann muß ich eine strafanzeige einleiten.soviel zum ermessenspielraum.cu


 
Sorry , mußt du nicht *erst* deinen FA-Schein vorzeigen *und dann* dein "Anliegen vortragen"?? Dann kannst du ja noch immer je nach Reaktion entscheiden wie du weiter vorgehst.(Mensch sein können oder dienstlich werden müssen)

@WickedWalleye,


> Da geh ich lieber in Norwegen an der Küste angeln. Da wird man meist herzlich begrüßt und nicht verjagt.


Klar wenn du dich in Norge an die geltenden Bestimmungen hälst , stimmt das sicher. Auch wenn dort in Sachen Angeln vieles leichter ist.....Bauste Mist haben se dich früher oder später auch an den Eiern............ genauso wie in deutschen Landen.


----------



## duck_68 (28. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Oh Gott.
> 
> Wenn man sich den Thread durchliest, weiß man daß alle Vorurteile über Deutsche im Ausland wahr sind.
> 
> ...





Wie wahr!!!  Leider typisch Deutsch#q jeder pocht nur auf sein (vermeintliches) Recht - DAS KOTZT MICH IN DEUTSCHLAND SCHON LANGE AN!!! ... und ich "Depp" bin noch hier#c#c


----------



## Fischpaule (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Moin
Das ist ja lustig:q, dann schaffen wir doch das Fischereigesetz ab und lassen solche Sachen wie Fischereischein ect. sein.
Und "Hobbypolizisten" braucht es auch nicht mehr geben.
Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wann Leute wie du "Martin Obelt" schreien, oh es gibt ja gar keine Fische mehr in unserem Vereinsgewässer und da sind so viele, die keinen Beitrag zahlen und trotzdem angeln und da und dort habe ich gesehen, das selbst die kleinsten Plötzen mit Netzen und Reusen gefangen werden.
Es gibt kein europäisches Land ohne Fischereigesetze!!! 
Und werter Herr "Wicked Walleye", Norwegen hat unter 15 Einwohner/km² (Deutschland 230 EW/km²) und eine durch die Morphologie extrem lange Küstenlinie, dazu kommen auch noch die vielen Binnengewässer... und selbst da gibt es Beschränkungen (siehe 15kg-Regel).
Wenn wir fischereilich gesehen solche paradiesischen Verhältnisse wie in Norwegen oder auch Schweden hätten, bräuchten wir nicht so enge Beschränkungen...

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## gründler (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wie wahr!!! Leider typisch Deutsch#q jeder pocht nur auf sein (vermeintliches) Recht - DAS KOTZT MICH IN DEUTSCHLAND SCHON LANGE AN!!! ... und ich "Depp" bin noch hier#c#c


 
Na dann cuuu und gute Reise.Und viel Glück bei der Eingliederung.


----------



## duck_68 (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> Das ist ja lustig:q, dann schaffen wir doch das Fischereigesetz ab und lassen solche Sachen wie Fischereischein ect. sein.
> Und "Hobbypolizisten" braucht es auch nicht mehr geben.
> Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wann Leute wie du "Martin Obelt" schreien, oh es gibt ja gar keine Fische mehr in unserem Vereinsgewässer und da sind so viele, die keinen Beitrag zahlen und trotzdem angeln und da und dort habe ich gesehen, das selbst die kleinsten Plötzen mit Netzen und Reusen gefangen werden.
> .......



.... Dann habt Ihr in Eurem Verein von vorne herein was falsch gemacht - meinst Du etwa, Du kommst mit Strafandrohungen weiter - da erreicht man meist das Gegenteil!! Mensch bleiben bei Kontrollen und nicht von Anfang an als autoritäres Ars..loch auftreten, wie ich einige Kontrolleure in anderen Vereinen "kennengelernt" habe....

Der Hauptgrund meines Antwort war, dass die meisten Vereine sich und den Mitgliedern noch mehr Beschränkungen auferlegen als schon vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschrieben. 

Martin


----------



## duck_68 (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



gründler schrieb:


> Na dann cuuu und gute Reise.Und viel Glück bei der Eingliederung.




|gaehn:|gaehn:|gaehn: War fast zu erwarten dass solche sinnfreien Postings von Leuten ohne eignene Meinung zum eigentlichen Thema kommen


----------



## Meeres_Angler (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

moin 
ich kann nur sagen das du wirklich gut reagiert hast. das würde ich mir von vielen wünschen die dies auch nicht immer *leichte aufgabe übernehmen*. die holländer wie schon erwähnt brauchen auch einen schein. 
den nur mit einer fertig montierten angel am fremd gewässer vorbei gehen reicht (soweit ich weis) um den verdacht des schwarz angelns zu erlauben.

*ein schlechtes beispiel was es auch giebt:*
da giebt es leute im nächsten ort (winsen aller) bei mir die auch dies aufgabe  übernommen haben.
freunde von mir sind in dem kleinen verein, und dieser bestimmte herr ,wenn man ihn so trift ist er eigentlich recht umgenglich.
aber am wasser kennt er dich nicht mehr und lässt richtig einen raushängen, und auch in einer art und weise das man ihn schon beinahe leit ins wasser getaucht hätte usw. da wurden nicht nur scheine sondern taschen und auto kofferräume überprüft obwohl man nicht mal 0,75 h da war und das ganze bis zu 2 mal am tag. da giebt es geschichten ohne ende.
*kontrollen müssen sein aber nicht so oder?*
wie gut das ich nichts mit im zu tuhen habe den auf spin... kann *ich* garnicht.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

OffTopic:


> da wurden nicht nur scheine sondern taschen und auto kofferräume überprüft


Das würd mich ja mal interessieren ob das rechtlich überhaupt geht ohne Polizei??

Ansonsten:
Find ich persönlich auch gut reagiert - aber verallgemeinern kann man sowas nicht. Kommt eben auch immer sehr auf die Reaktion des jeweiligen Gegenübers an.


----------



## Meeres_Angler (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

moin 
ich glaube |kopfkrat das ist erlaubt von einem amtlich bestätigiten  aufseher oder doch nicht #c?

egal es ist eine schlechte nummer von dem herrn und mein motto ist immer man sieht sich im leben immer zwei mal. dann bin ich der der austeilt.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## duck_68 (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> OffTopic:
> 
> Das würd mich ja mal interessieren ob das rechtlich überhaupt geht ohne Polizei??
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

zumindest in Bayern ist es nach Art. 87 Fischereigesetz erlaubt...

http://by.juris.de/by/FischG_BY_Art87.htm


Martin


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Es gibt kein europäisches Land ohne Fischereigesetze!!! Und werter Herr "Wicked Walleye", Norwegen hat unter 15 Einwohner/km² (Deutschland 230 EW/km²) und eine durch die Morphologie extrem lange Küstenlinie, dazu kommen auch noch die vielen Binnengewässer... und selbst da gibt es Beschränkungen (siehe 15kg-Regel).



Niemand redet von der Abschaffung aller Fischereigesetze. Aber ich rede von der Abschaffung der Fischerei_prüfung. _Und es ist schnurzegal, wieviel Einwohner da auf den qkm kommen, oder glaubst du es würde dann urplötzlich der totale Run auf alle Angelläden und Gewässer stattfinden, jeder Nicht-Angler will plötzlich auch angeln, nur weil die keine Prüfung mehr machen müssen? Sicher würden mehr Leute angeln als jetzt. Und das wäre auch gut so, stärkt unsere Lobby. an den Gesetzen muss man doch nichts ändern, wenn es um Artenschutz etc. geht. Auch ohne Prüfung - Unwissen schützt vor Strafe nicht.

Von dem Horrorszenario leer geangelter Angelteiche halte ich garnichts. Es gibt genügend Gewässer in Deutschland mit einem natürlichen Fischbestand, der von Anglern allein wohl kaum ausgerottet werden kann. Und es sollte mehr freie Gewässer geben, denn diese Besitzansprüche an der Natur mit der Gewässerpflege als Ausrede finde ich einfach nur zum :v


----------



## Fischpaule (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Moin
@Martin
Was die Vereine angeht, hast du in gewisser Weise schon Recht, vor allem weil dort die meisten Beschränkungen, fachlich gesehen, nicht besonders sinnvoll bzw. effektiv sind und es ist auch mit ein Grund, warum ich in keinem Angelverein mehr organisiert bin. 
Ich selbst arbeite in einem Betrieb, der über 2000ha Teichfläche bewirtschaftet und mache fast ausschließlich dort meine Kontrollen, greife natürlich auch an anderen Gewässern ein, wenn ich grobe Verstöße, wie Angeln mit 5 Handangeln oder nicht Weidgerechte Massenhälterung von Fischen oder eine totale Vemüllung des Angelplatzes, beim vorbeigehen sehe. Dies endet aber im Normalfall auch nur mit einer Verwarnung, da ich mich mit vereinsinternen Reglungen nicht beschäftige. Dies hänge ich aber nicht an die große Glocke, weil die Fischereibehörde bzw.die Vereine (in gewisserweise ja auch mit Recht) den Zeigefinger erheben würden.
Wenn ich allerdings in den Zuchteichen Angler sehe, die dort ja noch zusätzlich einen versuchten bzw. vollendeten Diebstahl begehen, dann greife ich auch durch und erstatte Anzeige. - :mjetzt auch bei Niederländern, da ich ja nun weiß, das sie zuhause auch nicht überall angeln dürfen wie sie wollen:q

@Meeres-Angler
Das hört sich ja schrecklich an.
Solche von dir beschriebenen Kontrollen und Schikanen wären laut Handbuch für Fischereiaufseher in Brandenburg nicht gestattet. Da es solche Richtlinien auch für eure FA gibt, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle mal so ein Schriftstück für eure Region besorgen. Dann kannst du dich durchaus bei der Fischereibehörde über den Herrn beschweren bzw. wenn du gemein bist, im sogar richtig eins reinwürgen, da diese kontrollen nach genauen Mustern zu erfolgen haben. So ein Kontrolleur würde ich tatsächlich als "Hobbypolizist" bezeichnen:q

@Thomas
Die Kontrolle von Taschen und Kofferräumen ist FA in Brandenburg auch erlaubt - laut Richtlinie sollte die Verhältnismäßigkeit aber gewahrt sein, das heißt, alle zwei Stunden eine Kontrolle oder sowas ist nicht bzw. nur bei akutem begründeten Verdacht gestattet

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## duck_68 (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Hallo Paule,

bei uns ist es leider so gut wie unmöglich eine Jahreskarte für Gewässer zu bekommen, die ein Verein besitzt, bzw gepachtet hat Daher ist eine Mitgliedschaft in einem oder mehreren Vereinen meist unumgänglich....

Unsere Fischereiaufseher dürfen (leider) auch nur an den Gewässen kontrollieren, die in ihren Papieren behördlich vermerkt sind - es geht also nicht, wie bei Euch, dass ein Verstoß an einem "fremden" Gewässer geahnet werden kann - außer natürlich Müllablagerungen usw, dies dann aber nur über einen Anruf bei der Polizei.... blabla... aber von Rechtswegen eingreifen darf der Aufseher dort nicht....

Martin


----------



## Fischpaule (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Niemand redet von der Abschaffung aller Fischereigesetze.



- das hörte sich aber so an..

Ich halte viel, von einem Kenntnisnachweis für Angler. Nur sollte das endlich mal Bundesweit geregelt werden.
Auch wenn ich natürlich weiß, das die Kenntnis nicht das angemessene Verhalten garantiert. Doch sehe ich sehr oft Fälle, bei denen die Angler tatsächlich nicht wissen, wie sie sich zu verhalten haben - ich will nur an solche Fragen im AB erinnern: "Wie töte ich einen Fisch", ich denke, so etwas sollte einem Angler schon vermittelt werden, bevor er ans Wasser gelassen wird..

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Infos direkt bei uns (B - W) von Thomas Horch (Angelgerätehändler, Hegegemeinschaft, Verband):
Es kommt drauf an, von wem der Kontrolleur "bestellt" wurde.
Ein staatlicher "Aufseher" hat praktisch Polizeigewalt und kann entsprechend handeln (Kontrolle im Auto, Beschlagnahme von Gerät).

Vereinsaufseher (privat, vom Verein bestellt) dürfen zuerst mal gar nichts!
Und müssen sich zuerst UNBEDINGT ausweisen!


----------



## duck_68 (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Infos direkt bei uns (B - W) von Thomas Horch (Angelgerätehändler, Hegegemeinschaft, Verband):
> Es kommt drauf an, von wem der Kontrolleur "bestellt" wurde.
> Ein staatlicher "Aufseher" hat praktisch Polizeigewalt und kann entsprechend handeln (Kontrolle im Auto, Beschlagnahme von Gerät).
> 
> ...



So schauts auch bei uns in Bayern aus!


----------



## Fischpaule (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

@Martin
da ich nun schon fast 10 Jahre in Ost und West wohne, habe ich die Situation in den alten Bundesländern schon mitbekommen und in eurer Ecke scheint es ja besonders schlimm zu sein...
Ich habe auch nur einen Bestimmten Bereich, in dem ich Kontrollen durchführen darf, allerdings handelt es sich um alle Gewässer in einem  2500km² großen Gebiet.

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Fischpaule (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Ach was, bei euch werden sogar Unterschiede bei den FA gemacht? na das ist ja ein Ding
In Brandenburg sind alle amtlich verpflichtet, andere Personen (außer natürlich Vollstreckungsbeamte und Fischereirechtinhaber) haben kein Recht Kontrollen durchzuführen...

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Clouserfan (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

@ Thomas 9904!
Das kommt davon wenn sich keiner den Ausweis eines Fischereiaufsehers anschaut, der bei jeder Kontolle vorgezeigt werden muß.
Hier steht:
 Der Fischereiaufseher ist berechtigt:
 zu verlangen -die Personalien, der beim Angeln oder mit Angelgeräten angetroffenen,   anzugeben 
 - Fischereischein und Fischereierlaubnisschein auszuhändigen
 -die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gef. Fische, auch soweit sie sichin Kfz befinden sowie die Fischbehälter vorzuzeigen
Er ist befugt, gefangene Fische und Fanggeräte zu beschlagnahmen, die
 -unberechtigt fischen
 -auf oder an Gewässern, an denen sie nicht zur Ausübung der Fischerei berechtigt sind, mit mit Fanggeräten angetroffen werden
 -eine sonstige Zuwiderhandlung gegen fischereil. Vorschriften begehen
Führer von Wasserfehrzeugen, von denen aus Fischfang betrieben wird, anzurufen, zu verlangen, ihre Fahrzeuge anzuhalten und sie zur Kontrolle an Bord zu lassen
Dies alles steht in meinem Ausweis geschrieben und ist bei einer Kontrolle jederzeit nachlesbar. Dazu gibt es Verordnungen die in jedem Bundesland Aufgaben und Zuständigkeiten der Aufseher genau abgrenzen.
Desweiteren sei noch gesagt das es , hier spreche ich nur für Thüringen, den Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (Vereinen usw.) auch möglich ist ohne Fischereiaufs. zu sein sich die Papiere eines Anglers zeigen! zu lassen. Und wer zum Pächter (Fischereiberechtigten) als Vereinsmitglied gehört darf dieses, nur keiner macht gebrauch davon .
Es geht hier nicht darum, daß hier schikaniert wird, sondern alle Angler! für den Schutz ihres Hobbies aktiv werden, und Schwarzangelei weitestgehend verhindert wird.
@ Meeresangler
Also ich bei Geschichten die von hören und sagen sind muß man auch unter Bekannten sehr vorsichtig sein. Denn hier haben manche Angler auch sehr lange Arme. Hab ich selbst schon zig mal als Nachrede, für Ermahnungen oder sehr berechtigte Maßnahmen gegen Angler verspührt.
Meist regen sich Angler die auch was " verbrochen" haben, hinterher bei anderen am meisten auf.  Es liegt mir aber fern mich öffentlich über solch "Angelfreunde" aufzuregen oder hier etwas breit zu treten. Es ist nur erschreckend was manche Angler unter naturverbunden verstehen. 

Ein sehr heißes Thema! Ich bleib trotzdem dabei, richtig gehandelt, obwohl die Holländer ebenfalls einen Fischereischein benötigen.
Petri.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



> Der Fischereiaufseher ist berechtigt:


Genau, und es gibt wolh da eben (zumindest bei uns in B-W) zwei Arten von "Aufsehern":
Amtlich bestellte Aufseher mit entsprechenden polizeilichen Befugnissen (da trifft alles von Dir gesagte zu)

"Private" Aufseher (von Vereinen/Verbänden bestellt), welche diese ganzen Rechte eben expilzit NICHT haben.


----------



## Fischpaule (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Private" Aufseher (von Vereinen/Verbänden bestellt), welche diese ganzen Rechte eben expilzit NICHT haben.



Das wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn der eine Besoffne, gewählt oder ernannt zum FA von dem anderen Besoffnen wärend einer Vereinsversammlung dann entsprechende Rechte wie ein staatlich geprüfter und ernannter FA hätte..:q

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## Clouserfan (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

@ Thomas 9904
Hier gibt es "private" nicht. Ist mir in 30 Jahren nur in priv. Fopu´s über den Weg gelaufen.
Der Verein ist hier in Thür. gezwungen staaliche Fischereiaufseher einzusetzen.
Ansonsten gilt ich muß jedem Angler, der sich als Mitglied des Pächters ausweist, meine Berechtigung vorzeigen. Dies stellt für mich auch kein Problem dar, dieses zu tun. Es gibt nur viele, die schon da denken, so ein aroganter A. . Es ist nur der Umgangston der hier die Musik spielt. Und wenn alle etwas gelassener an eine notwendige Sache herangehen und sich klar machen, das ohne Kontrolle Anarchie herscht, würde sich keiner über verdreckte,leergefischte Gewässer aufregen müssen.
 Es ist sowieso schon zuviel verlangt 
Verständnis bei Anglern einzufordern, denn Kontrolleure verbringen Freizeit damit andere zu "schikanieren" , statt selber zu angeln.
Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



> Hier gibt es "private" nicht


Bezweifle ich doch nicht, ich sprech ja ausdrüklich (wg. Föderalismus) immer von B-W.

Au0erdem kann man ja einfach feststellen, ob einem in "Aufseher" einen offiziellen Ausweis zeigt ode reinen, der nur vom Verein ausgestellt wurde.


----------



## Fischpaule (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



Clouserfan schrieb:


> Ansonsten gilt ich muß jedem Angler, der sich als Mitglied des Pächters ausweist, meine Berechtigung vorzeigen.



Das war vor der Wende so und wird vielleicht von einigen Ortsgruppen so gehandhabt stellt aber keine Verpflichtung da. Mich würde es wundern, wenn solch eine Reglung im Fischereigesetz bzw. in der Fischereiordnung verankert wäre...

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Interesierter (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

@ Clouserfan

Sind halt nicht alle Fischereiaufseher wie du oder ich aber was teilweise an den Gewässern der IG (Großbrembach, Unstrut) abgeht ist echt nicht schön und man muss schon ein dickes Fell haben und sich manch eine Beleidigung nicht so zu Herzen nehmen, sonst kann man den Job nicht machen. Liegt aber auch in den Vereinen die einen nehmen es genauer mit der Fischereiaufsicht die anderen halt nicht. #q


----------



## Clouserfan (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

@ Fischpaule 
Du irrst Dich gewaltig! Vor der Wende? Im ThürFisch.G §14 / 1 steht genau das drin, es wäre aber möglich, dank Förderalismus(das kommt nach Sozialimus), daß es bei Euch anders ist.
Und Ortsgruppen können keine Gestze erlassen, wäre ja noch schöner.
Im übrigen war bei Erich das Angeln landesübergreifend(damals Bezirke) an jedem DAV Tümpel mit einem popeligen Beitrag möglich und die Gewässeraufsicht hatte einen Strafmandandatsblock bis 150 Ostmark zur sofortigen Vollstreckung dabei. Da herrschte noch Zucht und Ordnung. Es hätte sich keiner solche Schwachheiten, wie heute, herausgenommen. Förderalismus sei dank.
Heute ist keiner mehr zuständig und alle Angler sehen einen Fischerpachtvertrag als Freibrief für eigentümliche Verschönerungen durch Feuer und Reifenspuren und diverses anderes auf "ihrem Grundstück" an. Kannst ja mal mitkommen, bist herzlich eingeladen, da ich immer einen Zeugen brauche und mein Angelkumpel ne mittelschwere Anglerallergie hat.
Ich im übrigen auch. Es ist trotzdem ein schönes Hobby,das Angeln.

@ Interessierter
Ich habe ein dickes Fell und nehme es manchmal zu genau. Aber meine Arbeit als FA und Vorst.mgl. ist wenigstens von einigen gern gesehen. Und ich hab wenigstens einigermaßen ein gutes Gewissen mir gegenüber, sagen zu können, ich unternehme was gegen Misstände. Auch wenn einige Angler keinen guten Faden an einem lassen.Der Neid ist in dieser Gesellschaft sehr groß, aber für alle Angler der schlechteste Berater.
Petri.


----------



## Fischpaule (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



Clouserfan schrieb:


> Du irrst Dich gewaltig! Vor der Wende? Im ThürFisch.G §14 / 1 steht genau das drin


Da scheinst du dein eigenes Fischereigesetz nicht zu kennen, wo steht da bitte drin, das ich jedem Angler der sich als Miglied des Pächters ausweist, meine Berechtigung vorzuzeigen habe??#c

da ist nur die Rede von Aufsichtspersonen, nur zum Glück ist nicht jeder Angler eine Aufsichtsperson. Auf solche Kontrolleure, warte ich geradezu beim angeln....
Im übrigen bin ich alt genug, um zu wissen wie es damals lief...

Gruß, der Fischpaule


----------



## Clouserfan (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

@ Fischpaule
Im kommentierten Gesetzestext! steht wer die Aufsichtspersonen sind. Und im § 48 ist die Fischereiaufsicht geregelt.
Over and out.


----------



## Fischpaule (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Tut mir leid, aber auch im § 48 steht eindeutig drin, das nur verpflichtete Fischereiaufseher Kontrollen durchführen dürfen..


----------



## Alexander2781 (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Hallo,

ich habe den Vorfall einem befreundeten Fischereiaufseher eines anderen Vereins geschildert, der meinte, dass es letztes Jahr einen ähnlichen Fall (Holländer) in Straubing gab, das Verfahren wurde eingestellt. 

@ Clouserfan

Der Fischereiaufseher muss AUF VERLANGEN den Dienstausweis vorzeigen.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## andreas0815 (29. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

*Hallo Alex,*

ich hätte ähnlich so reagiert - wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es auch zurück|rolleyes
Nur wenn jemand uneinsichtig ist, dann hätte man andere "*Maßnahmen*" ergreifen müssen.

|peinlich Muß sagen war am Wochenende auch beim Fischen an der Donau,als ein Herr uns lautstark belehrte das dieses ein privat Grundstück wäre und wir den ganzen Abfall aufräumen sollen der hier rum liegt! Auf meine Antwort das er mit uns auch in einem anderen Ton reden kann erwiederte er wir sollen nicht frech werden!Ich sagte das dieser Abfall nicht von uns wäre und wir unseren Abfall ja sammeln und mmi nach Hause nehmen! Das sagen ja immer alle deswegen schaut es ja auch so aus immer diese Angler#dDarauf hin verlangte ich seinen Ausweis (natürlich hätte er auch meinen bekommen)wo er noch Agresiver reagierte und mich nochmals auf die Grenzsteine und die privaten Schilder hinwies die es garnicht gab#d er konnte sie mir nichteinmal zeigen und schimpfte haben sie die Schilder wieder vernichtet und die Grenzsteine verbuttelt#q. Nach langen hin und her verlies er das Areal murrend dann werde ich den Dreck höchstwarscheinlich selber aufräumen müssen!!r#c

Hier fehlten mir dann jegliche Worte#h es ist schon traurig das man schon nicht einmal mehr in Ruhe zum Fischen fahren kann!




|laola:



_________________Grüsse aus Niederbayern


----------



## Clouserfan (30. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

@ Alexander2781
Wenn ich jemanden kotrolliere, ist es nicht zu viel verlangt,guten Tag, seinen Namen, sein Anliegen vorzutragen, Ausweis und Marke zu zeigen. Es ist einfach eine Form der Höflichkeit. Es sei denn ich gebe nur einen Hinweis. Dann halte ich nicht gleich meinen Ausweis hin.
Eben wegen "auf Verlangen" hat es hier schon ziemliche Dispute gegeben. Das ging bis Rechtsanwalt und Klagedrohung.
Dabei ist auch zu Tage getreten, das in Th. an einem Vereinsgewässer jedes Mdgl. die Angelberechtigung zeigen! lassen darf. Das Vereinsmitglied sollte dabei auchseine Legitimation vorweisen.
Das dient alles ein wenig zum Stressabbau. Du mußt mal schaun, manch Leute zittern richtig bei einer Kontolle(das hat nichts mit mir zu tun, daß ist so)
Grüße.


----------



## Alexander2781 (30. August 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Ich bin seit April 2006 Fischereiaufseher, bis jetzt hat nur einmal ein Angler ausdrücklich den Dienstausweis verlangt.


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



Clouserfan schrieb:


> Wenn ich jemanden kotrolliere, ist es nicht zu viel verlangt,guten Tag, seinen Namen, sein Anliegen vorzutragen, Ausweis und Marke zu zeigen. Es ist einfach eine Form der Höflichkeit.


So schauts aus! #6


----------



## Clouserfan (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

@andreas 0815! Ihr habt als Fischereiberechtigte ein Zugangs- und Uferbetretungsrecht, solange das Grundstück nicht fest eingefriedet ist. Eine Kuhkoppel o.ä. gilt nicht als feste Umzäunung und Schilder schon garnicht. Das ist geltendes Recht. Der Besitzer ist als Fischereigenossenschaftsmitglied (wenn Ihm das Ufer wirklich gehört) sollte daran Interessiert sein , daß es keinen streit mit den Pächtern des Fischereirechts gibt, den dafür gibts ja Pacht oder Obulus für die Angelberechtigung. 
Für den Müll gibt es auch eine Regelung, da muß der letzte alles mitnehmen was rumliegt,
weil die die Deponie angelegt haben, sind meist nicht zu ermitteln. Das ist zwar ungerecht weil meist wenige Angler für Dreckschwei... aufräumen, aber auch da sind die Kontolleure ein probates Mittel dagegen. Wegen wiederholter nachgewiesener Sauerei wird schonmal ne Angelberechtigung eingezogen, denn Angler sind Naturschützer, und das mit allen Konsequenzen!
Gruß


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Ich schiebe den Fred nochmal hoch. War für mich bisher alles sehr informativ und vielleicht kommt ja noch was interessantes. |wavey:


----------



## svw4ever92 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Also ich finde, da hast du noch ein bisschen harmlos gehandelt...Denn bei deinem Kumpel sagen se noch, "nix verstehen" und auf einmal verstehen die und wussten des halt net... #d#d


----------



## Fischpaule (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



svw4ever92 schrieb:


> Also ich finde, da hast du noch ein bisschen harmlos gehandelt...Denn bei deinem Kumpel sagen se noch, "nix verstehen" und auf einmal verstehen die und wussten des halt net... #d#d


 
uups, Na das ist ja ein toller Einstieg, erst einmal ein Willkommen im AB

....ich glaube aber nicht, das es hier im AB "die xxxx" oder "die xxx" gibt, es wäre nicht schön, wenn hier irgendjemand diskriminiert wird und schon garnicht auf Grund seiner Nationalität...

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## jaeger (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> ... und vielleicht kommt ja noch was interessantes. |wavey:



Da wars und ich habs nicht gelesen!!! #q#q#q


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*



jaeger schrieb:


> Da wars und ich habs nicht gelesen!!! #q#q#q


 
Tja, da war ich wohl schneller #h

@all

Bleibt bitte sachlich. Danke

Ralf


----------



## plattform7 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: An Fischereiaufseher: Wie hättet ihr reagiert???*

Ich bin seit dem Sommer dieses Jahres selbst ein amtlich verpflichteter Aufseher für unsere Vereinsgewässer in NRW. Bei uns sieht die Rechtslage so aus, dass nur die amtlich verpflichteten kontrollieren dürfen und ein wenig erhöhten Rechte haben. An einem Privat-Teich dürfen auch vom Verein ernannten das Gleiche machen, besitzen aber natürlich nicht die gleichen Rechte und Pflichten. Wenn es darum geht, eine Straftat zu verhindern, wie es sich z.B. bei Fischwiderei oder beispielsweise Einbringen von Chemikalien handelt, *DARF *jeder eingreifen und die Person bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei sogar festhalten.

Das die Gesetzeslage in Deutschland sehr heikel ist und man immer auf der Hut sein muss, ist hier allerdings große Vorsicht von nöten. Auch gegen mich, als amtl. verpflichteten Fischereiaufseher kann recht schnell vorgegangen werden, gechweige den von Privatpersonen.

An sich finde ich die Art, wie man mit seinen sowohl "gewünschten" als auch "ungewünschten" Angelkollegen umgeht entscheidend. Arogantes Auftretten hat noch keine Streit-Situation schnell lösen können. Bei uns in dem Verein wird das so gehandhabt, dass ich bei weniger "schweren" Vorfällen einfach auf die Leute zugehe und sie auf ihr Fehlverhalten hinweise, dann wird der Name aufgeschrieben und das wars dann auch schon, die Daten verbleiben erstmal bei mir. Sollte ich genau den gleichen Kollegen noch ein mal erwischen - verstehe auch ich kein Spass mehr und bin dann der Meinung dass das die Respektlosigkeit mir gegenüber ist, die ich eben in unserer früheren Begegnung vermieden habe. Dann werden die BEIDEN Vorfälle dem Verein gemeldet und dieser leitet die nötigen Schritte ein.

"Ich  nicht verstehen"-Argument zieht bei mir persönlich nicht, obwohl ich selbst die deutsche Sprache nicht als Muttersprache behersche - wer in der Lage ist, ein Angelschein zu machen (von mir aus auch in seiner Muttersprache), sollte auch in der Lage sein die Gewässerbestimmungen und Vereinsgesetze zu verstehen - zur Not per Nachfrage im Verein. Aus diesen Grund wird in solch einem Fall genauso verfahren wie sonst auch immer - solle der jenige als Muttersprache die Sprache beherschen, die ich auch kann, erkläre ich ihm das auch gerne so. Aber nicht mehr und nicht weniger...


----------

